
Open Source UAV projects giving comfort to the enemy? - ivankirigin
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2007/08/can-open-source.html
======
Hexstream
I'd never keep myself from an Actual Good to mitigate a Possible Evil...

~~~
ivankirigin
I think makers need to be proactive though. Regulators could start to treat
hobby planes like 747s, as far as the difficulty of selling them and getting
them off the ground.

It would be wise in the DIY community to show that trying to stop people is a
waste of time. Real security solutions require innovation. An example: SAMs
are by far still the easiest and cheapest way to take out a plane. But we
spend many billions on stopping 7 year olds with safety scissors.

I think it's up to innovators to show how to make things really secure, or
demonstrate that there is no such thing, and best to avoid the pretense and
waste.

